# CoolerMaster CM 690 side window panel - where to buy?



## Biddlyboobaa (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi guys, I'm looking at getting a nice window side panel for my CoolerMaster CM 690, however I'm not entirely sure where to buy it. I have looked on several sites, and the best price I could find was this one http://www.scan.co.uk/Product.aspx?WebProductID=696881&source=froogle
The price seems good, however, the picture provided is obviously not a real picture, so I'm unsure whether to buy from there or not - I would opt for a more expensive option, except I'm only 15, so I don't really have money to splash =D. As long as the site seems legitimate, I'll purchase from there, but I'd just like to get your 2 cents before I go and buy it =P

[Edit] Having looked at the picture again, I suppose it could be real, maybe just a bad camera angle or something, but I'm more inclined to think that its an idealistic photoshop production =S


----------



## Gandalph (Jan 23, 2008)

Check this site out : http://www.crazypc.com/products/PX82172.html of this one http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l1/g42/Window_Kits.html The site you had posted is a UK site and you'd probably pay a premium in shipping. Hope this helps


----------



## Biddlyboobaa (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks a lot for the sites, however, I am an English man =D I found the site on google shopping, do you think it looks legitimate?


----------



## Gandalph (Jan 23, 2008)

That site doesn't return anything thing fishy in IP tracking so I would have to assume it's OK.


----------



## Biddlyboobaa (Mar 7, 2009)

Gandalph said:


> That site doesn't return anything thing fishy in IP tracking so I would have to assume it's OK.


Thanks a lot, I'm off shopping =D


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

scan is a well known UK site. How their customer service etc. is, I don't know, don't recall hearing anything bad about them though.


----------

